# the army of quatar and the barrow kings of the badlands



## Amon-zar (Aug 3, 2009)

hello all.

i'm Amon-zar. i've been in the hobby for about 7 years, overall its been a very fun time for me, and i love to paint and convert, and especially to write background fluff. unfortunatley, all good things have a bad side.

for the first 5 years of my hobby experience, i was in what many know as "many model syndrome" basically meaning "ooh! thats new, buy buy buy." i could never really settle on anything. two years ago, i straightened myself out (at least as much as i could), and cut myself down to 4 "infinitly never ending" armies. these would be skaven, bretonnians, tomb kings, and adeptus mechanicus inspired imperial guard.

like any bad misquito bite though, once an itch comes back, its hard to get rid of. i've recently been feeling an urge to do something unique, and that would require a new army. as you might no doubt have realized, that would put me one step backward instead of foward. i don't want that to happen.


as such, i have decided to create a side project that is securly attached to my tomb kings army. this would be a force representing that of the barrow kings of the badlands. my tomb kings army is from quatar, and in its background, quatar is ruled by a kingly council. in an effort to appease the itch that had come ot me, and to not diverge unto a bad path, i have filled in one of the council members as a barrow king of the badlands (as of now known as "unamed") that somehow has contacted the kings of quatar and joined thier joint council.

i have decided to use the tomb kings army list, but to use the newer VC skellies. i have also decided to try out a new bone color scheme, and change the main colors of the color scheme from white and bronze (regular forces of quatar) to white and green (barrow king that has "moved in")

in this way, i can mark this project off as an addition to my tomb kings army, and yet still have fun with it.

however, problems have arisen. i want to have a suitable model to represent my barrow king, but i don't like GW's wight king models. i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for a suitable model.

over the next couple days i'll start the log off by posting some concept ideas and musings, as well as some fluff and background information. as i acquire them, i will add pictures of models.

till next time, cya

Amon-zar, king of quatar, white city of nehekhara


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Try army of the dead models? Or barrow wights (both LoTR)


----------



## Amon-zar (Aug 3, 2009)

i've looked at them. not really what i'm looking for, and thier a bit small. thanks for the suggestion though, it reminded me of them.


----------



## Amon-zar (Aug 3, 2009)

update time:

seeking to diversify the plain, boring skellies (oh come on, you know the old skellies are pretty bad) i went out and bought a box of the VC skellies today. i plan to fill in one of my "kingly council" members as the barrow king of the badlands who, seeing enemies (O&G, men, necromancers, you name it) around him, took his army and headed to quatar, seeking his ancestors and the saftey of the mountain city.

i am also working on a "druid" liche conversion.


----------



## Amon-zar (Aug 3, 2009)

tiny update before i go to bed, glued a couple test mini's, so hopefully we'll see some pics tommorow!


----------



## Amon-zar (Aug 3, 2009)

unfortunatley due to florida weather and a computer crisis (minor) i was not able to prime/paint/take pics of my test schemer. i have however made advances in building my backlong of minis.


----------



## Amon-zar (Aug 3, 2009)

day two (yesterday's) update:










and i found my king model (with some minor changing of the headgear and filing down of the fangs)










prpare for another update tonight.


----------



## Amon-zar (Aug 3, 2009)

day three progress. in the back left you see a line of skellies which are an upgrade for my WIP unit of quatari axemen.


----------



## Amon-zar (Aug 3, 2009)

well well, here is another update. this one includes pictures of my tomb king army in all its WIP glory. everythingi have minus 6 heavy cav (at my painting table atm) is pictured. i am currently calculating points. as you can see i tend to like infantry. lots and lots of yummy infantry!




























meet bob and jhon, the casket guard.


----------



## Amon-zar (Aug 3, 2009)

finished the test skellie. very happy with the bronze. my best skellie yet i think.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

That skelly looks good, Where did you get your king model? I like it!


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

I've been wondering why nobody uses the VC skeletons for TK, I think they could look really effective, especially if you gave them TK shields. 

I've not seen it done until now though.

Keep it up man. k:


----------

